# άτυπη δωρεά = informal gift



## Palavra (May 20, 2009)

Δωρεά που γίνεται χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητοι τύποι, δηλαδή σύνταξη επίσημου εγγράφου. Μία προτεινόμενη απόδοση που δε μου αρέσει καθόλου είναι unofficial gift. 
Ερώτηση:
α) έχει χρειαστεί να αποδώσετε ποτέ τον όρο και αν ναι, πώς τον αποδώσατε;
β) σας αρέσει το προτεινόμενο και αν όχι, τι θα προτείνατε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 20, 2009)

Κι άλλη πρόταση
Following dinner at JB's an informal meeting was held to discuss plans for the next reunion. Although no definite location has been chosen it will be held in the East in 2010. In order to more properly coordinate future reunions, it was decided that a non-profit association needs to be established. This requires a board of directors (at least 3). Elected by popular vote was Curtis Montague of Kansas, President. Mike Montague of Salt Lake City, Vice President. Ken Montague of Salt Lake City, Treasurer, and myself, Margaret Montague of Ontario, Canada, was elected Secretary. An informal donation was made by those present to help set up a fund to provide seed money for the establishment of a 501(c)3 tax-free organization, and for planning the next reunion


----------



## NatCat (May 20, 2009)

Το unofficial δεν μου αρέσει γιατί ο τύπος εδώ αφορά formalities και όχι οφίκια. Οπότε προτιμώ το informal του tsioutsiou. Κατά τα άλλα προτιμώ το gift γιατί το donation (όταν υποδηλώνει τη δικαιοπραξία της δωρεάς) χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως μαζί με τους προσδιορισμούς _inter vivos_ ή _mortis causa_.


----------



## Philip (May 21, 2009)

συμφωνώ με το informal


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2009)

Εγώ εδώ, θα προτιμούσα donation για δωρεά. Συμφωνώ δηλ. με το informal donation.


----------

